# Real Flavors closing down



## ivc_mixer (13/10/19)

A very sad day indeed...

https://www.facebook.com/RealFlavorsInc/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked (13/10/19)

Heartbreaking.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (13/10/19)

I have questioned, on the forum, if the flavour ban would affect the flavours used for vaping. The comments were that it would not, since they are food flavourings and thus can not be banned. Yet we have a flavour maker closing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/19)

Hooked said:


> I have questioned, on the forum, if the flavour ban would affect the flavours used for vaping. The comments were that it would not, since they are food flavourings and thus can not be banned. Yet we have a flavour maker closing?



I am not sure of this @Hooked but it could be that they derived a lot of their income from selling their flavours to commercial juice makers. And if commercial juicemakers are forced to close or not allowed to make flavoured juices, that could explain it.

As I say, I dont know if this is the case with Real Flavours - but it might be.

Nevertheless, its a pity to see this news

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (13/10/19)

RF used to serve several sectors. They don't even mention vaping on their FB page:



> Real Flavors is an FDA certified laboratory capable of serving all types of industries from food and beverage to oral medications.



I suspect they were in trouble before the flavoured juice bans. In July, they discontinued a bunch of flavours and also had a half-price warehouse sale. That's often indicative of a company in distress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Timwis (13/10/19)

Hooked said:


> I have questioned, on the forum, if the flavour ban would affect the flavours used for vaping. The comments were that it would not, since they are food flavourings and thus can not be banned. Yet we have a flavour maker closing?


Flavourings are not banned and can't be because they can be used for food in fact quite a few of the flavour concentrate manufacturers have always distanced themselves from vaping even though they are used in DIY including Capella, loss of business and expectation the situation will get worse will be the cause. The most the US government can ever do is tell the flavour companies they can't knowingly sell to vapers but that can't be policed so doubt they will waste ink on it!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (13/10/19)

To be honest RF was not one of the most popular flavourings. They had a good strawberry but thats about it.

Will see if the Jam Monster range lasts since a lot of mixers claimed they used RF flavourings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (13/10/19)

Adephi said:


> To be honest RF was not one of the most popular flavourings. They had a good strawberry but thats about it.
> 
> Will see if the Jam Monster range lasts since a lot of mixers claimed they used RF flavourings.


They mention their sister company maybe big contracts to e-liquid manufacturers will be fulfilled by them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

